
Seth's Blog: The number one secret of the great blogs - mattjung
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/the-number-one.html
======
kirse
I wonder who from HN is in Seth's _tribe_ and keeps upvoting his wonderfully
perceptive and sagacious posts.

------
josefresco
Tribes are great if your goal is be an Internet celebrity. There are other
models, like creating great content, providing helpful resources and tools or
simply entertaining your readers.

~~~
palish
And yet, being an internet celebrity is most valuable.

------
lallysingh
Seth's really been going on about this Tribes kick. I suppose it's fair,
considering one can see tribe-building as the goal of marketing.

~~~
pchristensen
And that he just wrote a book about it.

------
ScottWhigham
Reminds me of Chris Duncan's book, "Unite the Tribes"
([http://www.amazon.com/Unite-Tribes-Ending-Business-
Success/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Unite-Tribes-Ending-Business-
Success/dp/1590592409/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226677631&sr=8-1)).
Similar yet different.

------
timcederman
"Tribes". Ugh. One of the worst concepts that keeps getting reapplied to
people on the internet.

------
vaksel
so pretty much focus on a sub-niche if you want to be successful as a blogger?

